

Ask HN: Who advises your startup/consulting corp on finance and taxes? - dhackner

I&#x27;m in the SF area and would love suggestions for somebody who can competently consult on things such as s-corp vs. llc fillings, write-offs due to travel, etc. I have a two person freelance consulting group.
======
ishbits
A friend of my fathers. He's been fixing startups who started out wrong for
the last 10 years.

Get references for people that are near you.

------
philiphodgen
Dan,

Email me. I know some people in SF. . . .

Email address is in my profile.

Phil.

